# Canary - Severe Feather Cysts



## Frano (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi. I have a 5+ year old canary (Colin) who has developed feather cysts over the last year.  We have had a couple removed by the vet, but following his recent moult, the canary not the vet, he now has loads of them.

I don't think removing them is going to solve anything and will probably just be v. painful.

Any thoughts? I guess his quality of life will deteriorate and then we'll have to make a dreaded decision.


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

what breed is he? some breeds are prone to them, but they are usualy more unsightly than harmful. unless they are causing him health problems then its bes to leave them


----------



## Frano (Aug 27, 2009)

Sadly no idea what breed as he was rescued. His feathers have always been smooth tho and not of the "curly" variety.

His skin is looking very angry although he is not actually bleeding at the moment and he has one very long feather clump under is tail feathers. This is the lump we previously had removed by the vet and it has grown back again.

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Any other thoughts would be appreciated. Up until his recent moult he was happy and singing constantly.


----------

